# High cholesterol :(



## Amtin

Hi All,

Just had my medicals done and results indicate that i have a high cholesterol level-i have never had any problems before and no family problems. I think it may be down to the fact i had a fry up the day before the bloods and also went for a unhealthy meal (it was my birthday ). The doctor has indicated significant or abnormal findings but has signed the medical form. Does anyone know if this will affect my ITA? Will it just mean a case of re doing my bloods in a few months? Very worried as job offer runs out in Aug (All other medical things were fine).

Any advice would be greatly received.

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## sandy16

Hi

I asked this question with our doctors and was told it all depends on you good cholesterol, they take your bad cholesterol and blood pressure readings and calculate readings to see if your a high or low risk of ever having a heart attack. I dont know if this will help.

Thanks

Anita


----------



## Amtin

Thanks Anita, my blood pressure was absolutely fine but my cholesterol was a wooping 6.5! ('Normal' is 4.5), fingers crossed they will let it slide and leave it for me to get sorted and ITA won't be affected. Thanks again, Amy


----------



## sandy16

Hi

This might help, my husbands collesteral was 6.4 and he used these granules called Soya Lecithin, 3 times a day mixed in food etc or juice.

His collesteral came down to 5.9 with in 2 weeks and he did have a higher level prior to the 6.4.

Imigration passed it at this level cos it was near the 5.5 level of acceptance.

Hope this helps

Ps also have porridge for breakfast this helps big time.


----------



## topcat83

Can you get hold of soy and linseed bread? or LSA (Linseed, Soy and Almonds) that you can add to foods? (It's a bit like bran and we can buy it in the home baking section of the supermarket). 

See Cholesterol lowering benefits of soy and linseed e... [Asia Pac J Clin Nutr. 2001] - PubMed result for why...


----------



## anski

Eating a daily dose of concentrated tomato paste (1 dessert spoon full) a day helps, you can also get tablets from heath shops tomato seeds.
Walking 1 hour a day & lay off alcohol.
Lowered mine without medication.


----------



## tish-tish

anski said:


> Eating a daily dose of concentrated tomato paste (1 dessert spoon full) a day helps, you can also get tablets from heath shops tomato seeds.
> Walking 1 hour a day & lay off alcohol.
> Lowered mine without medication.





Amtin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just had my medicals done and results indicate that i have a high cholesterol level-i have never had any problems before and no family problems. I think it may be down to the fact i had a fry up the day before the bloods and also went for a unhealthy meal (it was my birthday ). The doctor has indicated significant or abnormal findings but has signed the medical form. Does anyone know if this will affect my ITA? Will it just mean a case of re doing my bloods in a few months? Very worried as job offer runs out in Aug (All other medical things were fine).
> 
> Any advice would be greatly received.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amy


Hi, I had the same issue but the break down of cholesterol showed that my good cholesterol was very high and that kinda evened things out. Technically no problem but the vida was held up till I sent them the original letter from the visa medical doctor saying that I was fine and to maybe see a doctor within 5 years with regards to my cholesterol levels.
Within a fortnight of sending that I got my visa 
If you have the letter saying it's ok for you to go with your results send to the visa guys asap vis recorded delivery. 
If the doc passed you then your ok you just gotta get that letter sent.
Hope this helps
Good luck


----------



## sandy16

Amtin said:


> Thanks Anita, my blood pressure was absolutely fine but my cholesterol was a wooping 6.5! ('Normal' is 4.5), fingers crossed they will let it slide and leave it for me to get sorted and ITA won't be affected. Thanks again, Amy


Hi
I took a granual called Lethicin, you can mix in juices have in yoghurt etc, this helped loads, try and see if you can get some from a herbal shop, granuals are better then the capsule form, have another blood test in 2 weeks and if its come down get a copy from doctor and send to who ever it is for your ITA.

We had todo this for about a month and send copies in, its worth a try.
Anita


----------



## tish-tish

Mine is and has always been 7.9 on cholesterol! Shocking huh?
Well I'm young and healthy and doc says it's not necessarilly a bad reading just cause it's high. 
I have abnormally high levels of good cholesterol which apparently I should not try to change but doc said it's never a bad thing to cut out the butter and full fat milk to lower further the bad levels! Pfft! Doctors! 
also they have no clue as to what I did to get so much of the good Chlo'rol level! As my diet is not great and not terrible so maybe I was born with this.
You're lipid tests will have the break down of all the different tests, I googled all mine, quite a few of my scores were strange in that the results showed a crazy good immune system but a body that also over reacts to infections and produces high levels of proteins.
I very rarely get bugs such as colds so yey me 
So back to your thread, you should be ok, contact the embassy to see how you're visa app is going and provide them with break downs of the tests.
once my doctor told them I was fine in writing I got my visa.
Tish


----------



## S.Sharma

Amtin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just had my medicals done and results indicate that i have a high cholesterol level-i have never had any problems before and no family problems. I think it may be down to the fact i had a fry up the day before the bloods and also went for a unhealthy meal (it was my birthday ). The doctor has indicated significant or abnormal findings but has signed the medical form. Does anyone know if this will affect my ITA? Will it just mean a case of re doing my bloods in a few months? Very worried as job offer runs out in Aug (All other medical things were fine).
> 
> Any advice would be greatly received.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amy


Hi Amy,

Mine too was found a bit high but not sure how much as the report was confidential. The officer handling my case for work-to-residence visa told me this and issued me visa for 24 months instead of the standard 30 months.

Also was told that while applying for extension etc. I would need to undergo test again.

Cheers!


----------

